# Smokeless tobacco



## sullivak (Sep 11, 2017)

How would the following text be coded?

Smokeless tobacco: Current User

At first I thought it would F17.220 - chewing tobacco dependence - but then I was thinking that chewing tobacco is just one type of Smokeless tobacco so maybe this isn't specific enough to code F17.220??

I'm also thinking F17.290 - other tobacco product dependence?

Or do I have to resort to using Z72.0?

I have a lot of charts with this documentation - any help would be much appreciated.


----------

